# I will be in Myrtle Beach from the 7th-15th



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone wanna Herf with me I see there are some nice cigar shops like the tinderbox and such. let me know in advance so I can put it in my schedule.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be there from the 14th to the 21st. I won't actually be there until 4-5PM on the 14th. What's your scedule the day you leave?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I'll be there from the 14th to the 21st. I won't actually be there until 4-5PM on the 14th. What's your scedule the day you leave?


 I leave early but the 14th we can do something


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn, I'll be there from 7/30 till 8/2 for the first time visiting a friend.
Can someone point me to some places, smoke shops, good bars etc?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys need to get in touch with madurolover and riverdawg. They live there and can point you to all the good spots! :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> You guys need to get in touch with madurolover and riverdawg. They live there and can point you to all the good spots! :tu


:tpd: Bump  :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: Bump  :ss


So madurolover you gonna be free amy of the days ima be there?


----------



## dlm4849 (Jan 22, 2007)

Im not from there, but have been through MB a good couple times...last time I was there I hit up Nick's Cigar World. They had a great selection and very helpful guys working there. Me and a buddy ended up staying there about half an hour after they closed just chatting about cigars.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't get in until about 5 on the 14th and am meeting up with some friends there. What part of town are you staying? I may be able to sneak out for a while.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I don't get in until about 5 on the 14th and am meeting up with some friends there. What part of town are you staying? I may be able to sneak out for a while.


Ill let you know my parents just bought a house down there but I will pm you all of the information as soon as i get the address.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

We took our family vacation in North Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago. Loved it. Had a place right on the beach. I did some herfing with my wife on the deck overlooking the ocean. Can't beat that.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Skinsfan said:


> We took our family vacation in North Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago. Loved it. Had a place right on the beach. I did some herfing with my wife on the deck overlooking the ocean. Can't beat that.


you sure can't


----------

